
Basecamp's cache-friendly local time - janerik
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3691-basecamps-cache-friendly-local-time
======
sandstrom
This is a great idea and a good Rails engine!

A minor, humble suggestion is to print the date including time-zone
information in the html-only case (the component that's adjusted by
javascript).

I.e. `November 27, 2013 11:43pm` could be written `November 27, 2013 11:43pm
-06:00` or `2013-11-27T17:43Z`.

If js is off for some reason the time zone information is still there.

